# How to make a planer knife sharpening jig



## DangerMouse

I whipped up this *planer knife sharpener jig* to try to save a few $$$.

It works far better than I had hoped!

A 2" X 3" X 12" block of oak, a drill and an old table saw is all it took!

Note edge sharpened (yellow arrows) is slightly beveled away. Perfect.....

DM


----------



## BigJim

How does it work DM?


----------



## DangerMouse

Pretty good! I just went out and ran up this 2" oak plank from a log I split up from my woods. Turned out fine!

DM


----------



## BigJim

Okey Dokey then, let me rephrase the question. Can you explain how it works and how you built it, what angles etc, what are the wing nuts for? I am a little thick so please just overlook me. I really do want to know, my way of sharpening is slow as the dickens.


----------



## kwikfishron

How about a demonstration video DM???


----------



## DangerMouse

jiju1943 said:


> Okey Dokey then, let me rephrase the question. Can you explain how it works and how you built it, what angles etc, what are the wing nuts for? I am a little thick so please just overlook me. I really do want to know, my way of sharpening is slow as the dickens.


It's either 42 or 48 degrees on the angles, I just eyeballed it.
The wingnuts lock the blades in the slots while you work them.
Forgot to mention the shims inside that are not seen.

DM


----------



## BigJim

I got ya, that is nice. Do you use water stones, oil stones or sand paper?


----------



## DangerMouse

jiju1943 said:


> water stones, oil stones or sand paper?


Dang! Those are way better ideas than the front sidewalk! :laughing:

DM


----------



## BigJim

DangerMouse said:


> Dang! Those are way better ideas than the front sidewalk! :laughing:
> 
> DM


Yow but you can sharpen your blades and ride your bike at the same time.:laughing:


----------



## oh'mike

Danger! 

Are you going to tell us or WHAT??

This isn't like the trick box is it?---


----------



## DangerMouse

oh'mike said:


> Are you going to tell us or WHAT??


Tell you....... what? 

Sandpaper?

DM


----------



## oh'mike

Did you also post a thread about building a kayak trailer for a bicycle?


----------



## DangerMouse

oh'mike said:


> did you also post a thread about building a kayak trailer for a bicycle?


???

Dm


----------



## BigJim

DangerMouse said:


> Tell you....... what?
> 
> Sandpaper?
> 
> DM


:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse

Just a quick update. I've sharpened 2 sets a few times now and they still perform well.
I HAVE noticed they don't seem to last as long per sharpening as when new.

DM


----------



## BigJim

DangerMouse said:


> Just a quick update. I've sharpened 2 sets a few times now and they still perform well.
> I HAVE noticed they don't seem to last as long per sharpening as when new.
> 
> DM


Do you micro bevel your edges? 

Just in case some don't know how to micro-bevel.
A micro bevel is done just after sharpening your blades. A sharp blade with a long angle is really sharp but won't stay that way long because the edge is thin. A working edge is a little less of an angle. Look at a straight razor how thin the edge is, it is sharpened from point to top edge. A work knife will have a pretty good bevel on it so it won't dull quickly like the straight razor will. 

Once you sharpen your planer blades raise the back of the blade up just a little and hit it maybe three or four times on the final finish, this will put a very slight edge with a lesser angle which won't dull as quickly but will be sharp.


----------



## larry.young

*how to determine angle of planer knife blade*

I understand how to build and use the jig but planers have different knife blade angles. on mine the best I can determine is 45 degrees but other people have said there same model has,36.37, and even 40 degrees. so how can I precisely tell.


----------



## Durt Ferguson

I wouldn't bother trying to measure the angle. Take the knife and set it on the throat insert of the table saw, with the cutting edge against the blade, parallel with it. Tilt the blade until it is flush against the cutting edge. That's the angle your slots should be cut at to keep the bevel angle the same on the knife.


----------

